# 38hz Tapped Horn w/ tang band 6.5



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

using volvotreters double fold design..










mock up..




































i built two of them...cant wait to hear them in my living room. going to corner load them in the front or rear of the room, whichever sounds better.


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

looks awesome. Where did you find the design?


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks! Volvotreter I believe his name is? Google it...


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

painted flat black


----------



## AudioPhill (Jan 27, 2009)

Me wants!!!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Great stuff ! What are the measurements of the box?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I thinkkkk you should of used "t" nuts, for removing the driver without the nuts falling down (but it looks like you wont even be able to remove the driver if able to unscrew it)? Maybe not a problem uh.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

The driver is pretty much in there permanently. If it fails I'll build another or figure a way to unbolt this one. But it should be okay I don't really abuse the system.


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

I dig it. Can't wait to hear the review.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

What's with the L extension on the very bottom? From what I understood of this design the woofer should be at the very end of the taper? (not that I know a lot about it..) Just curious...

Can't wait to hear how they did for you..


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not sure of the function I just copied the design the way it was.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

so i grabbed a QSC rmx1450 to power these. giving them about 400RMS each, and WOW! i can't believe i'm listening to 2 6.5" woofers making that much bass. 

of course a 12 or 15" tapped horn would go lower, but these are PLENTY for the room. they sound great. 

only one thing, they sound great at the rear of the room sitting on the couch, or standing in the room. as soon as you sit in the center of the room (in a chair my dad normally sits in) they sound terrible. well not terrible, but you dont hear or feel any of the bass. is that a room mode? 

right now the mouths of the subs are firing towards me, each in a corner of the room. the sub on the right is in a real corner, the other is in half a corner because there is a staircase above it. 

i tried moving around slightly, but it didnt help much. i could try firing into the corner and see how that sounds from different listening areas...


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

haha I can't believe you are feeding them a full 400W each. That's craziness. I thought the point of TH was to get efficiency. Maybe I should re-read. 

Yeah, that sounds like a room mode to me. I would try putting them in odd positions in the room. Maybe bring them both out of their corners, or pull one out of it's corner. There are a few threads (here and diyaudio) covering multiple subwoofer location applications.


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

^ Agreed. Also for me, firing my subs down at the floor on feet of some sort or straight up to the ceiling works in my room. My room acoustics are terrible, so there are still places it sounds better or worse though.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

well its the amp i happened to stumble uppon this morning when browsing craigslist. for $150 why not? a plate amp from parts express was more than that, and would do less power...also these QSC amps are pretty tough i hear, no brainer for me!

what i learned from diyaudio...

Corner loading a tapped horn is placing the sub in a corner, but facing the mouth out away from the corner. 

someone also pointed out that the lack of bass from that one area in the room is cancellation. he suggested i build more subs, which i think im going to do, because they are just so cheap and fun to build!


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

m R g S r said:


> well its the amp i happened to stumble uppon this morning when browsing craigslist. for $150 why not? a plate amp from parts express was more than that, and would do less power...also these QSC amps are pretty tough i hear, no brainer for me!
> 
> what i learned from diyaudio...
> 
> ...


haha no hate from me, I am totally planning on running both HT subs I bought off of old PA amps  I agree, for the power, they are way cheaper than plate amps. Just have to have the crossover flexibility built into something else. 

Yeah, building more subs probably wouldn't be a bad idea haha, if you are bored.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

the qsc rmx (well the 1450 that i have) has a filter you can switch on or off, to either 30 or 50hz. so its perfect for the sub duty! i have the LPF set at 100hz on the receiver, and the filter set to 30hz on the amp. so the subs will basically work from 30-100hz


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I've read a couple of articles about multiple subwoofer in a room. Since you're using 2, you should try both on your sides - same plane as your couch, one on the left and one on the right ; facing back first then try facing forward. 

Kelvin


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

m R g S r said:


> the qsc rmx (well the 1450 that i have) has a filter you can switch on or off, to either 30 or 50hz. so its perfect for the sub duty! i have the LPF set at 100hz on the receiver, and the filter set to 30hz on the amp. so the subs will basically work from 30-100hz


Yeah I was hating on the amp either. I ran a Berhinger Europower 1500 bridged to an Orion NT 12 in a Decware "Deathbox" for about a year until I fried the sub! Now I use the EP1500 on (4) Dayton 12's.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> I've read a couple of articles about multiple subwoofer in a room. Since you're using 2, you should try both on your sides - same plane as your couch, one on the left and one on the right ; facing back first then try facing forward.
> 
> Kelvin


i added a 2.5 cubic foot box for a 12" rockford punch p3 woofer i had...ported, tuned to 27hz i believe? i forget what i built it to. anyway, i added that in the rear of the room and the two tapped horns in the front. the bass is pretty insane, no more subs needed for me. now i really have to work on the front speakers lol


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Try facing the mouths of the horns into the corners and keep them about 1foot away from the wall.


----------



## Spatz (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice build! How do they perform?

I'm thinking about buying a pair for a friend...

Bye,

Spatz


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Spatz said:


> Nice build! How do they perform?
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a pair for a friend...
> 
> ...


:stupid:



Nice looking enclosures!


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

I have two of these as well that I picked up at Parts Express a while back and never got around to doing anything with them (along with all the other woofers I have, lol). I just might make some TH's myself. Very nice work.


----------



## lucasa.miller (Apr 28, 2008)

wow! awesome


----------



## ericrutter11 (Nov 6, 2009)

I just love this idea. Anyone have experience putting one in a car?


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

I dunno about them handling 400W RMS each, but I'm sure the transfer function from a typical car will work wonders for these


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

400RMS is a lot of power for most subs in general. But the coil has never been the limiting factor with these subs in my experience. I was giving mine close to 200RMS each all day in my IS300. Little champions took it.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

they do bottom out with the low frequency and the amount of power i was giving them, i have since turned the gain down on the amp. i haven't really listened to the HT loud in a while thou...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, you'd have to tune lower if you planned to do HT. That horn wasn't designed for that.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

actually im pretty sure they were designed for HT use...


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

m R g S r said:


> actually im pretty sure they were designed for HT use...


Tuning is much to high for that. The designer has a much larger tapped horn for that purpose.

If anything, the 30hz version he has would be suitable for most movies. The 25hz design for the Exodus Anarchy would be even better...


----------

